
Inside the Startup Luring Thousands of Women into the Gig Economy - rbanffy
https://backchannel.com/inside-the-jewelry-startup-that-wants-to-reinvent-womens-work-2f987ed2e971
======
chiefalchemist
Slightly off topic but I'm surprised she chose the word luring in the title.
Sounds creepy.

